# Window 10



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You may need to do it in compatibility mode.
I have successfully installed office 2003 on win 10 machine. It took some special thing which can' exactly remember now.
You may first want to remove the office subscription that installs with win 10.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I upgraded instead of new install. My 2010 office suite is working just fine though it is tell me it EOL in about a year.


So 2010 or newer there should be some path to install it.


I did notice with Quicken that the older software does not always include the correct installer file for auto run.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

What version of Office?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Malywr said:


> I upgrade my computer to win10 and try to reinstall Microsoft office but for some reason I can’t
> Do any body can help?
> Do that is because office was for win7 and I am not allowed to use it on higher version of window?


I've had no problems installing Office 2003 on Windows 10.

What kind of error message are you getting?
.
.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 12, 2018)

ZZZZZ said:


> I've had no problems installing Office 2003 on Windows 10.
> 
> What kind of error message are you getting?
> .
> .



Win10 had preindustrial newest office to purchase and I installed office 2013. Everything seems to go good with installation but if I try to open excel file. File just blink for 1 -2 second and massage shows something like file can not be recognized or open .... but I can open on older computer and new computer at work too no problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Can you open excel from the start menu?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I would re-install, making sure to right click the .exe file and selecting the option to Run as Administrator.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 12, 2018)

stick\shift said:


> I would re-install, making sure to right click the .exe file and selecting the option to Run as Administrator.



I will try to reinstall that tonight 
I don’t remember if I can open from start menu. It did not work so I start using older computer because of that issue and my son start using this computer because is faster and he don’t care about office 
I pay for it I would like to have it available when I need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Malywr said:


> Win10 had preindustrial newest office to purchase and I installed office 2013. Everything seems to go good with installation but if I try to open excel file. File just blink for 1 -2 second and massage shows something like file can not be recognized or open .... but I can open on older computer and new computer at work too no problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this happen with all of your excel files?

Try opening the excel program and creating a brand new file and see if it will save it.
.
.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 12, 2018)

ZZZZZ said:


> Does this happen with all of your excel files?
> 
> Try opening the excel program and creating a brand new file and see if it will save it.
> .
> .



Last night I did som research and find out one icon with office is working and the other is just 1 second blink. One file open no problem and others not at all. Came to conclusion that when I installed office must messed up. I think In order to open files all has to be in cloud then they will open if files are stored on PC will not open. 
I need to reinstall office. I don’t want to save anything to cloud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am working on building a win10 PC right now. One thing I noticed is that win 10 comes with a version office installed as an app. At least my version did. I wonder if there is some sort of conflict. I removed the win10 app as I think it wanted an annual subscription.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

joed said:


> I am working on building a win10 PC right now. One thing I noticed is that win 10 comes with a version office installed as an app. At least my version did. I wonder if there is some sort of conflict. I removed the win10 app as I think it wanted an annual subscription.


Office is not part of all Win 10 installations, but if it is yes it certainly could interfere with installation of other versions of Office.,
.
.


----------

